

Hands-on: Microsoft’s HoloLens is flat-out magical - Turukawa
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2015/01/hands-on-with-hololens-making-the-virtual-real/

======
bronz
Does anyone know how the display works? You can see in the footage from the
unveiling event, where the camera apparently has one of the units strapped to
the front of it's lens, that virtual objects do not seem to blend in with the
background. This suggests that it is able to block the transmission of light
from the environment as well as add its own light to the scene. The blocking
of light could be done with an LCD element but I'm not sure about
illumination. I'm really curious about this.

------
losvedir
Wow, now this makes me excited. The Wired piece was prepared in advance and
seems to be in tandem with their February issue, so I wasn't sure how much to
trust it. But arstechnica is the real deal. Can't wait to get my hands on one
of these!

